# Hi....new to forum



## julie (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi 

My name is Julie and I live on the Isle of Wight, UK. I have 3 kitties. Hartley ( an apricot point siamese) Scampie ( a seal point) a Lilly (black and white like a cow! LOL) Hartley and Scampie came from a pedigree cat rescue centre here on the IOW. They are the same age but not related. They are very quiet for Siamese but also very needy of attention (I never have an empty lap!) Lilly came from the RSPCA. She is not the brightest of cats but very loving. She has a nasty habbit of jumping on your back when you least expect it and like to sit on you when your in the loo (like I said, she not the brightest!).

As I have no children of my own, these 3 are my babies and I dote on them. They keep my family in stiches most of the time with their highjinks.

I am 33, an Intensive care nurse, and married to charles, who is a psychiatric nurse. We have a 16 year old Step daughter, Lottie.

I inherited my love of felines from my Mum, who has 2 Burmese cats, DelBoy and Cocoa.

I am delighted that this forum exists! and look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome, Julie. I hope to hear more about your kitties soon!


----------



## Evil_turell (Sep 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Julie!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat forum! It's nice to have you here! I can't wait to here more about your cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Julie, Welcome! I'd like to hear more about your cat and the Isle of Wight! Sitting on our laps or on the edge of the tub seems to be a really popular past time for cats!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Julie and welcome to the Forum!  >>>( Whereabouts are you in the Isle of Wight? I went to Shanklin last year.


----------



## julie (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

shanklin is nice. I live in Newport.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome Julie!

You'll love it here- it's fun! 

Cya Round.

Sam.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi, Julie! Your cats sound lovely, especially Lilly! @@@


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Julie, we are happy you are among us together with the kitties.
Oh, and about Lily...spooky :shock: !


----------

